# Help with interview for make up artistry course



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi there, I have an interview in less than two weeks for a make up artistry course and they sent me out a task I have to complete the following

Please bring with you..

A piece of your own artwork, perhaps from school or at home (I was thinking on doing a mac face chart but I dont know were to get them any suggestions)

Research, such as websites, books or magazines you have read to find out about makeup artistry

A personal statement in written form describing two of your fav fashion icons and why they attract you to make up artistry?

Iam sure I can think of two fashion icons. Anyone have suggestions for books/magazines/websites ?

Thank you xx

*UPDATE*

I went to the interview this morning and I got in woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I start in august the only doubt is the kit is bobbi brown sorry to anyone who likes this brand but Iam not really a fan but anyway Iam sure I will deal with it. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 14, 2008)

well i'm assuming they want to know what sparked your interest in makeup artistry so if you read magazines like allure, makeup artist magazine, vogue, on makeup, 1st hold etc.

if you use the search function i am sure you can find blank face charts i know quite a few ladies have posted some face charts.
goodluck


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 14, 2008)

For books, I would suggest anything by Way Bandy, Kevyn Aucoin, or NARS.  Robert Jones' book Makeup Makeovers is great, too!  So is anything by Linda Mason.  You might tell them you like to watch beauty shows on QVC that showcase the actual MAs using their own products, like Sue Devitt, Scott Barnes and Mally Roncal.  The QVC website has video demos by beauty gurus!  Tricia Sawyer has great videos on her website!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f256/blank-mac-f...o-wants-23723/

For the face chart


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_For books, I would suggest anything by Way Bandy, Kevyn Aucoin, or NARS._

 
Definitely, Nars & Aucoin are must-haves. You can also check Bobbi Brown's book "Bobbi Brown Beauty". It's one of my fav and a reference for makeup artists.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys this has been a big help


----------



## cthea (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! What school are you going to that has that kind of entrance interview?
For photography school, all they wanted to know is if I had a way to pay tuition... When I handed over my portfolio, the admissions councilor was like "Wow, great! Nobody ever brings work in!"


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cthea* 

 
_Wow! What school are you going to that has that kind of entrance interview?
For photography school, all they wanted to know is if I had a way to pay tuition... When I handed over my portfolio, the admissions councilor was like "Wow, great! Nobody ever brings work in!"_

 
It is just a normal college lol its the basics first and then the real stuff. I dont know why they asked me to bring that but oh well I'll have fun on the way lol.


----------



## cthea (Feb 15, 2008)

No joke you'll have fun on the way! It sounds like its gonna be hardcore. You're gonna rock it!


----------

